# Error codes X-Trail T30.



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi!
I am new to this forum, but joined it because there seems to be a lot of knowledge.

I have an issue with my 2002 X-Trail 2.2 DI with 305.000 km. on the clock.
It has happenend a few times the past couple of weeks, that it suddenly goes into "limp" mode. This can, off course, be serious enough, but when i turn the engine off for a minute or so, it goes away, and i can drive the car again and the problem seems to be gone, at least untill the next time.
Now the frequency has gone up, so now i'm keen on finding out which error is causing the problem.
My question: which error code device can be used to gain the codes, or is there an other way of obtaining the error codes from the car??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Kjaerlarsen,
Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you are having problems. The answer to your questions are-- 1) any obdII code reader will work. You can get cheap bluetooth ones off ebay, or pay more at an autoparts store. Amazon has a bunch. Some have extra functions that can be useful to have as well. You plug it in lower left of dash next to fuse box.
2) But you dont need a code reader as you can get the codes and clear them yourself.
The procedure is to be found in threads in this forum,but here are a couple of links that spell it out. Its the same for all Nissans.
04-08: How to Read Check Engine Light (CEL) Code Without Scanner - my6thgen.org - Maxima Forum

Nissan Vehicles Engine OBDII Codes Read Without Nissan CONSULT or Scan Tool | Nissanhelp.com

These should work for you. Bring a watch with you as you have to be very precise in the sequence. You will also want a pencil or pen to mark down the dashes you are seeing. When you have the codes just google nissan engine codes and you will find sites that will give you the description. See if the code makes sense, and that you didn't misread it. When sure go back and clear your code. Hopefully its something you can fix easily.
Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is what I use
OBD2 OBDII V2 1 ELM327 Bluetooth Auto Car Diagnostic Interface Scanner | eBay

However I note they don't mention diesel 2.2 x trails so I can't confirm if it works for yours or not. Maybe someone else knows and can chime in.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the Quick repply.
I have ben looking for different OBDII readers, but have not been able to get confirmation that it will work on my particular model.
Perhaps i should try the pedal punching Way to start with.
One more question: how do i get the car out of dianogstics mode without erasing the euroår codes?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

After you have read the code just turn off the ignition. It will only erase if you press on the accelerator for 10 seconds after the code has been displayed. Good luck.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> After you have read the code just turn off the ignition. It will only erase if you press on the accelerator for 10 seconds after the code has been displayed. Good luck.


Thanks!
Do not know if i need luck (yet):laugh:


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Now i have tried the pedal trick several times, but no succes.
Is there anything in particular i should be aware of when performing the procedure?
I took much Care in keeping the intervals, but no luck so far.
Are you sure it works on my particular model?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Kjaerlarsen,
I do not know for sure that it works for your model. However I do know that its a fairly finicky procedure and you have to be really accurate with the timing intervals. I have done it on my gas 2.5 2006 model, and I almost gave up thinking it was hopeless when I tried first time, but I retried a bit later with a watch and it did work. My understanding is because cars are sold all over the place, there needs to be a common procedure to get at these codes in situations were you would not have access to a code reader. Of course my sense of logic does not always apply to the real world...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Diesel


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup according the above same procedure. Its tricky fully depressing and releasing the accelerator pedal 5 times in 5 seconds. And the key has to be turned to the on position not acc position.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

When you say on position,I think key turned all the way to the preheat position but just before the point where the starter is activated, or is it just the click before?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

look at the metal dial around where you insert the key. There are 4 positions on it I believe. On is one of the last two positions before the final position for engaging the starter. You may need to experiment. As I said, its tricky to get to work,but it will work. I admit afterwards I decided to order a cheapo bluetooth unit off ebay to avoid the aggravation in the future. Also because it allowed me to check other things, including problems with a friends Honda Accord and another with a BMW X5
.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Got an answer from a Company that makes dianogstics tools and they claim that my car is OBD1, which i assume will present some challenges getting the data from the car?


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Finally got my hands on a diagnostics tool that was able to talk with my car.
It came out with one error code P0120, accelerator position sensor.
Anyone got an idea what that means, and what to do about it?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> look at the metal dial around where you insert the key. There are 4 positions on it I believe. On is one of the last two positions before the final position for engaging the starter. You may need to experiment. As I said, its tricky to get to work,but it will work. I admit afterwards I decided to order a cheapo bluetooth unit off ebay to avoid the aggravation in the future. Also because it allowed me to check other things, including problems with a friends Honda Accord and another with a BMW X5
> .


Hi
Can you tell what s the fuel consumption with the Bluetooth device?What else can you see interesting?
Once you get it of course.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Kjaerlarsen,
Sorry to hear about your problem. I did a little digging, and I think this thread from the UK forum should be of use 
UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum ? View topic - Newbie with a problem

Indicates that it is your throttle position sensor that is the problem and needs replacing. Also indicates that yours has an 8 pin sensor compared to the more usual 6 pin one. Sadly they seem to be pretty expensive. You may want to find one from a salvage yard or try and find one from someone breaking one for parts on ebay. 
You might also try getting some electronics cleaner or even MAF cleaner and give the sensor a good spray down to clean the contacts. It doesn't seem to be that hard to remove. In the UK forum one of the guys got extra life out of his by spraying the whole peddle assembly with WD40. However I think you would get better results using something specifically for cleaning electronic components.
Come to think of it maybe its also why you could not get the peddle technique for getting the codes to work. After all it means your gas peddle is not working properly. Good luck with it.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi.
Found a DIY on how to clean the TPS, so i think i will try this.
I do have the diagnostics tool until the end of the week, so i can check the settings when cleaned.
Will post an update on my progress.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
Here is a video link for the same type of unit and software I have
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54BSNxKagu4
around the 7 and half minute mark he gets into the software and shows you the data screens. As he mentions you can buy a more complete version, but the basic serves me.

Here is another vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNUaSp1bRnc

My device is a wee bit different as its bluetooth and I connect to my laptop that way.
As for fuel consumption, it does not show mpg or equivalent, though another system may, but you could probably extrapolate it from engine load and air flow. 
Anyway for less than $15 delivered off ebay, they are a heck of a deal


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

kjaerlarsen said:


> Hi.
> Found a DIY on how to clean the TPS, so i think i will try this.
> I do have the diagnostics tool until the end of the week, so i can check the settings when cleaned.
> Will post an update on my progress.


Hi again!
Followed this DIY: UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum ? View topic - Throttle Position Sensor Repair - T30 Series One
Was quite straightforward. Measured the voltage from the two sensors before and aften the cleaning, and they were pretty much the same.
Had a short test drive and the car felt great.
Going for a longer drive one of the next days to see if everything is ok.
But for now it seems that the problem has beeen fixed.:laugh:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is awesome. Way to go. Love it when someone pulls off a fix for minimal dollars. Hope it lasts for a good while.


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Crossing my fingers that i will work.
The Price for a replacement is insane!
The next few days will tell............


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Finished a longer test drive yesterday, including Highway, urban and other types of road.
The car drives great! Seems that the problem has been solved, and for only $6 for a can of contact cleaner!
Could be me, but acceleration seems smoother than before, where some flat spots was experienced, or maybe i'm just a little bit carried away.
I am a happy guy! :laugh:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great. Reports were that if you replaced it the drive would be a lot smoother, and of course that other guy who sprayed his with wd40 got five months out of it. I think what you did was much better and should last longer. Time will tell, but out of curiousity how dirty were all the contacts?


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> That is great. Reports were that if you replaced it the drive would be a lot smoother, and of course that other guy who sprayed his with wd40 got five months out of it. I think what you did was much better and should last longer. Time will tell, but out of curiousity how dirty were all the contacts?


When i first looked at it, it did not seem so bad. There was no significant wear, but when I cleaned it, there was quite a lot of black dust.
The contact cleaner came in very handy at this point.
Bear in mind that my car has 306.000 km. on the clock, so it has been used a lot!
Now only time will tell, whether this will work on the long run, but for now I am very satisfied.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Kjaerlarsen, I'd be very grateful if you could tell me the make and model of the diagnostics scanner that worked on your car. Do you happen to know if it' "JOBD compliant", rather than OBDII ? I'm having difficulty finding one that works on my 2007-8 X-Trail, model GX 2.5 lit., version t30. I'd be very grateful. Cheers,
BRIAN


----------

